# HELP! Where do i find swarovski crystal pre-made alphabet letters



## koullka (Feb 11, 2008)

hi guys
im from the land downunder, and wanted to make t-shirts with peoples names in crystals. i have NEVER done anything like this.. i want to evenually be able to make lots of them, so do i have to buy special equipment?

i want to use swartovski crystal - DO THEY HAVE PRE-MADE ALBHABET LETTERS?? would i have to line each letter up??? how do i stick it on? 

Also, can you get the swartovski crystals from China? or are they dodgy??? 
HELP - PLEASE!!!


----------



## koullka (Feb 11, 2008)

anyone???? help....


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones
Galaxy Enterprises ph 410-721-0040


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

Home page


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Does it have to be the name brand rhinestones? I know The Paper Ranch (Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source) in Oklahoma sells the alphabet letters in stones, but I don't think they are Swarovski. Not sure what the cost to be would be to ship them to you either. I am sure you can find someone in China or Japan that would sell you a similar product. Just need to do a little internet / google research.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try www.zbsl.com or the rhinestone guy in LA


----------



## koullka (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks - how about closer to home? anyone know of any in OZ??

also, once i have the crystals, how the heck do i put them onto a t-shirt????????? Please please help. no idea here.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I had a old shirt I did with them on it yesterday. I forgot how good they really do look. I've tried cheap ones, but swarovski is the way to go.


----------



## koullka (Feb 11, 2008)

ok then, how did you do it? did you use letters? if i wanted letters is it better to get them pre-made or arrange it myself????


----------



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a business doing Swarvoski custom transfers. Though I don't make the money on the transfers but the end result. BTW, I checked out your website. Love some of the rhinestone jewelry you carry. My clients are always looking.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu have a few choices,,
1. buy a alphabet that you like script or block letters,
2. have the transfer made for you in any font you want
3. Have a template made and make your own transfers, when every you want.
Now which ever way you decide to go,, yes, you will have to line up each letter to your liking on the shirt to make the words.
Alot of poeple like doing this, as they can be very creative and you can change the color of stone, with each letter if you want.
Sandy jo


----------

